# Surf fishing rods and reels for sale



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

Gentlemen, I posted my interest in selling surf rods & reels, etc. in the classified for sell section.

I haven't posted since mid-Oct 2016 after a serious injury to my left leg, which ultimately was amputated. Hope you'll check my post. I have no emotional attachment to them, a kayak, fishing line and supplies, wooden model boats and ships, etc.

Peace! (His Peace) Surf Rodder


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

*Noted items posted in 'General Merchandise'*

Guys, I failed to mention that the 'for sale' items I referenced are in 'General Merchandise'. Thanks.


----------



## GregoH (Dec 3, 2017)

You need to repost it, they purge ones that are 30 days old


----------



## GulfCoastSteven (Nov 15, 2016)

PM sent


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Hey surfrodder. Sorry to hear the news. I met you at SS a long time ago and am trying to replace my looted gear. I'm looking for some gear and i know you were pretty serious with the surf fishing. Matt 2817733266


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

Hey, Matt. I sent a reply and pictures to your email. I'm pulling in prayer for you!


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Surf Rodder said:


> Hey, Matt. I sent a reply and pictures to your email. I'm pulling in prayer for you!


Didn't get your email and only sending message on here since work blocking access to the messages in 2cool for some reason. I'll be interested in any old 7000's and penn 500's =]


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

I haven't found it.


----------



## born to fish (Mar 30, 2013)

Me either
Can you copy a link to the original post Surf Rodder? Very sorry to hear of your misfortunes. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N915A using Tapatalk


----------

